# psychiatric care



## bozo (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of good psychiatric care in dubai ?:confused2:


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

My son goes to Dr. Amir Saddeden at Community health care. We really, really like him. He is helping our son, tremendouesly!

First Dr. listed, top left.

:: Dubai Community Health Centre ::



mbg


----------



## bozo (Oct 16, 2009)

mbg said:


> My son goes to Dr. Amir Saddeden at Community health care. We really, really like him. He is helping our son, tremendouesly!
> 
> First Dr. listed, top left.
> 
> ...


----------

